# "Totally awesome packed lunch"



## stevelinton (Apr 9, 2011)

Darling daughter will be 14 shortly, and her birthday falls on a schoolday. She has requested a "totally awesome packed lunch" for the occasion. She a reasonably sophisticated eater for a  14 year old. Obviously a certain degree of showmanship is in order, as well as nice tasting food. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## pacanis (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't forget the HoHos.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 9, 2011)

She needs a Bento Box and Deco Bento Lunch.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/bento-boxes-70049.html


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Don't forget the HoHos.



The OP wrote, "She a reasonably sophisticated eater for a 14 year old."

I wouldn't have wanted HoHos or Twinkies in my lunch at 14 years old, never mind, ever. She might not be a fan.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 9, 2011)

oops, my bad. I didn't realize "sophisticated eaters" didn't eat chocolate cake with cream filling... in a school lunch 

Perhaps I should have said, Don't forget the Grey Poupon.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2011)

If she likes seafood, and has a microwave available, a bowl full of perfectly cooked spaghetti noodles, with shrimp that's been lightly saute'd in butter and garlic, with steamed clams and scallops, accompanied by a second bowl containing a veloute', flavored with clam broth, and a little plate to heat it up on.  She can nuke the food until it's hot, and spoon the sauce over the noodles and seafood.

If that doesn't work, grill up a petite rib steak, and put it into a container for her to heat up, again in a microwave.

A great sandwich, that's both sophisticated, and yummy is to cook sirloin to medium rare, bias slice thinly against the grain, and stuffed into a pita pocket with mayo and slices of avocado, cucumber, sliced tomato, and bean sprouts.

A cold cut sub made in a super soft sub bun with extra virgin olive oil, capiacola, salami, diced green pepper, sweet onion slices, boogna, and black olives, and provolone, with lettuce makes a mighty tasty lunch.

Hope that one of these is either to your satisfaction, or inspires you to make that just right lunch for your daughter.

You're a great Dad to do something special for your DD.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> oops, my bad. I didn't realize "sophisticated eaters" didn't eat chocolate cake with cream filling... in a school lunch
> 
> Perhaps I should have said, Don't forget the Grey Poupon.



Sugar, Vegetable and/or Animal Shortening (contains One or More of: Soybean, Cottonseed, Canola, Coconut, Palm Kernel, or Palm Oil, Beef Fat)Enriched Wheat Flour [Flour, Ferrous Sulfate (Iron)B Vitamins (Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate (B1)Riboflavin (B2)Folic Acid)Water, Whole Eggs, Cocoa Processed with Alkali, Corn Syrup, Invert Sugar. contains 2% or Less of: Whey, Maltodextrin, Salt, Mono and Diglycerides, Soy Lecithin, Polysorbate 60, Nonfat Milk, Leavenings (Baking Soda, Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate)Egg Yolks, Calcium Caseinate, Potassium Carbonate, Cornstarch, Artificial Flavors, Wheat Gluten, Sodium Caseinate, Sorbic Acid (to Retain Freshness)

Where's the cream?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> oops, my bad. I didn't realize "sophisticated eaters" didn't eat chocolate cake with cream filling... in a school lunch
> 
> Perhaps I should have said, Don't forget the Grey Poupon.





taxlady said:


> Sugar, Vegetable and/or Animal Shortening (contains One or More of: Soybean, Cottonseed, Canola, Coconut, Palm Kernel, or Palm Oil, Beef Fat)Enriched Wheat Flour [Flour, Ferrous Sulfate (Iron)B Vitamins (Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate (B1)Riboflavin (B2)Folic Acid)Water, Whole Eggs, Cocoa Processed with Alkali, Corn Syrup, Invert Sugar. contains 2% or Less of: Whey, Maltodextrin, Salt, Mono and Diglycerides, Soy Lecithin, Polysorbate 60, Nonfat Milk, Leavenings (Baking Soda, Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate)Egg Yolks, Calcium Caseinate, Potassium Carbonate, Cornstarch, Artificial Flavors, Wheat Gluten, Sodium Caseinate, Sorbic Acid (to Retain Freshness)
> 
> Where's the cream?


cream1   

cream [kreem]
n (plural creams) 
1.  fatty part of milk: a high-fat liquid product separated from milk and used in cooking and as an accompaniment to desserts  
2.  creamy lotion: a cosmetic or medicinal preparation that has a thick smooth consistency like cream  
3.  food creamy food: a food that contains cream or has a consistency like cream  
4.  best part: the best part of something  
5.  colors white tinged with yellow: a white color with a faint yellowish tinge  
6.  food soft-centered chocolate: a chocolate with a soft smooth filling  


adj 
 white with some yellow: white with a tinge of yellow  


v (past creamed, past participle creamed, present participle cream·ing, 3rd person present singular creams) 
1.  vt make creamy: to mix ingredients together to soften and combine them  
2.  vt prepare with cream: to add cream to something while cooking it or on serving it  
3.  vti form foam on top: to form, or cause something to form a frothy layer resembling cream on the surface  
4.  vt to remove the cream from milk  
5.  vti form cream: to form cream, or leave milk to form cream  
6.  vt defeat thoroughly: to defeat somebody thoroughly (informal) 
We creamed them! 

7.  vt wreck by smashing: to wreck or damage something by smashing it into a hard object (informal) 
She creamed her car against the stone wall. 

[14th century. From French creme , blend of late Latin cramum (of uncertain origin: perhaps from Gaulish ) and ecclesiastical Latin chrisma “ointment” (from Greek khrisma ).]
Microsoft® Encarta® Reference Library 2004. © 1993-2003 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

 I'm not a huge fan of Ho Ho's, but I have downed plenty of Hostess Cupcakes and Suzy-Q's in my time.

I love the Bento box idea PF. 

It might also be nice if you included something she could share with her friends, like mixed nuts or caramel corn.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome Silverton!!  Glad you joined us.  We get a little silly around here sometimes. 

Sounds like you have a thoughtful young lady there. Congratulations...she didn't ask for some expensive gift.  I doubt a 14 yr old will have access to a micowave, so a cold elegant lunch would be in order.  One of my favorite lunches (along with many others here) is Dragon Lady Sesame noodles.  I like them with cooked shrimp on top. Pieces of chicken would be good too. You can find the recipe here....http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/iso-sesame-noodles-68813.html


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2011)

Not knowing your daughter or her food preferences, we can't easily propose a meal *she* might consider totally awesome.  Any advice we give you is more likely to be what we would want for such a meal.  

Give some thought to what she considers special.  Maybe some favorites from when she was 'little'.  

How about some fancier versions foods she likes.  For example, a replacement for Kraft mac and cheese made with really good cheeses and a tasty sauce.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 9, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Ho Ho's, but I have downed plenty of Hostess Cupcakes and Suzy-Q's in my time.
> 
> I love the Bento box idea PF.
> 
> It might also be nice if you included something she could share with her friends, like mixed nuts or caramel corn.



Mmmmmm ... Suzy - Q's!  You are the best Barbara!

I think the idea to share with friends is great.  Having lunch with her might also be a cool idea if you can get away.


----------



## spork (Apr 10, 2011)

How about an all-appetizer lunch pack?
3 finger food hors d'oeuvres, 4 of each.
Easy to share, barter with school BFFs.
A sophisticated take on her usual favorites.
Very princess compared to scarfing a sandwich.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 10, 2011)

+1 for what andy said. we could help with some more info. it's up to the individual what is considered awesome.

i would have loved any one of the lunches my mom made from special occasions, such as leftover turkey, stuffing, gravy, and cranberry sauce all on the same sandwich. but that's just me.

i would secondly have asked for a brooklyn special: polish ham, iceberg lettuce, mayo, and doritos, all on soft white bread like woncer bread. with a side of polish dill spears. lol, my lunches always had a pickle juice stain on the bag. 

does your daughter have access to a refrigerator and or microwave/toaster oven/ that could also help with the possibilities.


----------



## NoraC (Apr 10, 2011)

I immediately thought of 14 (maybe because I have a 14 yo daughter -14 pickled shrimp; 14 endame pods; 14  marinated mozz cubes; 14 carrot sticks; 14 fritos; 14 whatevers  I don't know her preferences or school culture, but would play with the 14 number and do one bombshell 15 (one to grow on item) that she could share.


----------

